# Maikel Nabil



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Apparently Maikel Nabil has been nominated for the Nobel Peace prize


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Apparently Maikel Nabil has been nominated for the Nobel Peace prize


who :confused2::confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> who :confused2::confused2:




An Egyptian who was constantly jailed, tortured.. young guy I think


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> who :confused2::confused2:


There you go.

Maikel Nabil slams Egyptian military regime as the enemy | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

anyone can nominate anyone.
he wont get it. and it's a slam on every egyptian face that someone like that gets any prize let alone the Nobel prize.
You might wanna tell him to start using his real name


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Why exactly is he being nominated?!No offence to the man but I don't understand his nomination for Nobel Prize?!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

cutiepie said:


> Why exactly is he being nominated?!No offence to the man but I don't understand his nomination for Nobel Prize?!


Well this is one of the reasons:-

According to Nobel's will, the Peace Prize shall be awarded to the person who "shall have done the most or the best work for fraternity between nations, for the abolition or reduction of standing armies and for the holding and promotion of peace congresses...so i would assume it is because of his stand against the military.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Well this is one of the reasons:-
> 
> According to Nobel's will, the Peace Prize shall be awarded to the person who "shall have done the most or the best work for fraternity between nations, for the abolition or reduction of standing armies and for the holding and promotion of peace congresses...so i would assume it is because of his stand against the military.


I wondered how Obama got one! Thanks for clearing that up!



:focus:

Mabrook, Maikel Nabil!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> I wondered how Obama got one! Thanks for clearing that up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and somtimes sarcasm can be the lowest form of wit.


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

If that's the case, our doorman should get a Nobel


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for that Pat, I actually thought the prize was just for promoting peace between nations, within ones country etc never realised it was for taking a stand against the army! Learn something new everyday!


----------

